# First Tomato of the Season



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Was working in the garden a while ago, looked down and saw something that surprised me!


The first tomato of the garden year! 

Just a little Porter but those are just about the best tasting tomato I've ever eaten, we have about 70 of those plants this year.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Davarm said:


> Was working in the garden a while ago, looked down and saw something that surprised me! The first tomato of the garden year!
> Just a little Porter but those are just about the best tasting tomato I've ever eaten, we have about 70 of those plants this year.


That's a *tomato*?? You sure it's not a chickpea? :rofl:


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Pessimistic2 said:


> That's a *tomato*?? You sure it's not a chickpea? :rofl:


It's a variety of cherry or grape tomato. They are small but very prolific.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a few green ones that size.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Was working in the garden a while ago, looked down and saw something that surprised me!
> 
> The first tomato of the garden year!
> 
> Just a little Porter but those are just about the best tasting tomato I've ever eaten, we have about 70 of those plants this year.


Those look good and really early. At least for us.
Would you be interested in trading some seeds from those for some Lemon Drop Tomato seed? They are about the same size from the pic you posted, taste good, bear well, a little more yellow than orange. If you are, let me know an approximate seed count you would be interested in and we can swap at the end of the season.
Just a thought.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I dont have any seeds at the moment, haven't saved them for a few years, I just dig up the volunteers each spring and transplant them,

Give me a while and I will get you some, if I dont get back with you in a month or so pm and remind me and I will get them to you.

They are heavy producers, taste great, can get as big as ping pong balls, grow big vines, blight and drought resistant and will produce up until the first frost kills them off.

IMO one of the best all around tomatoes even though they are small.



bacpacker said:


> Those look good and really early. At least for us.
> Would you be interested in trading some seeds from those for some Lemon Drop Tomato seed? They are about the same size from the pic you posted, taste good, bear well, a little more yellow than orange. If you are, let me know an approximate seed count you would be interested in and we can swap at the end of the season.
> Just a thought.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I am going to plant some tomatoes next weekend.
The frost danger is over so hopefully they survive.
We never plant anything before Mother's Day because of the frost danger.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

It'll probably be august or September before I get any to send you. But I will stay in touch. Looking forward to it.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Some how I got 39 tomato plants.
A friend told me of some heirloom tomatoes he his grew, so I going to try 10 or so of them. If I like them I will tell you about them.
Most of you probably have them already, but we will see.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

It's not about the size of the tomato, its all about how it produces and taste in my book. Love to eat them fresh, but they can all be canned up into some good things for the pantry shelves. Never had a Porter but those Lemon Drops are pretty darn good. Had one years ago that a friends dad was growing. I have been growing Homesteads for the last few years, which is an heirloom variety and they have produced well here. I still have to try out 'new' varieties just to experiment though. Celebrity, Roma and Cherries are also a have to each year.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Give "Black Cherry" for another good tasting small tomato. It puts out a bunch like Lemon Drops and will run mostly until frost.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

Danil54 said:


> It's not about the size of the tomato, its all about how it produces and taste in my book. Love to eat them fresh, but they can all be canned up into some good things for the pantry shelves. Never had a Porter but those Lemon Drops are pretty darn good. Had one years ago that a friends dad was growing. I have been growing Homesteads for the last few years, which is an heirloom variety and they have produced well here. I still have to try out 'new' varieties just to experiment though. Celebrity, Roma and Cherries are also a have to each year.


i like brandywine , golden jubilee , and cherokee purple.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I can't get in gear so I'll have to force myself to start seed tomorrow.

I like Beefsteak, Brandywine and Rudgers the most. A plant or two of cherry and Romas.

We only use heirlooms for past 15 years and we do ok with those. I need to also rake up some leaves for my compost drum and I'm really late doing this.


----------

